# Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Op. FP 2 vs AA2 )



## Administrator (23. Juli 2008)

*Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Op. FP 2 vs AA2 )*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Hugo78 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Ich kauf beide und wenn ich für eines der Beiden anschaffen müsste. *g*


----------



## GeneralCuster (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Op. FP 2 vs AA2 )*

Naja da sieht man mal wieder wie viel Wert die Leute auf Grafik und wie wenig sie auf Gameplay legen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine andere Firma als Bohemia Interactiv OFP weiterführen kann. Immerhin war es ihre Idee und ihr Spiel. Sie waren die jenigen die sich abseits der ganzen standart Ballerspiele an einen waschechten realistischen Taktik-Shooter gewagt haben.
Wahrscheinlich wird OFP massenmarkttauglich gemacht und das wäre sehr schade.


----------



## Actionhero2300 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Op. FP 2 vs AA2 )*



			
				GeneralCuster am 29.07.2008 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja da sieht man mal wieder wie viel Wert die Leute auf Grafik und wie wenig sie auf Gameplay legen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine andere Firma als Bohemia Interactiv OFP weiterführen kann. Immerhin war es ihre Idee und ihr Spiel. Sie waren die jenigen die sich abseits der ganzen standart Ballerspiele an einen waschechten realistischen Taktik-Shooter gewagt haben.
> Wahrscheinlich wird OFP massenmarkttauglich gemacht und das wäre sehr schade.


Ich würde vor allem sagen, da sieht mann wie sehr die Leute auf den Namen achten. Die echten OFP-Macher arbeiten an Armed Assault 2.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Op. FP 2 vs AA2 )*



			
				Actionhero2300 am 31.07.2008 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> GeneralCuster am 29.07.2008 17:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist genau das Problem. Sie sehen den Namen OFP und denken gleich an den Vorgänger, dabei arbeiten daran ganz andere Entwickler und es weiß niemand was dabei rauskommt.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall Armed Assault 2 kaufen, weil ich bei BIS einfach weiß was mich erwartet, dass sie kein Mainstreamarcadegame daraus machen, sondern weiterhin dem Spielprinzip treu bleiben werden


----------



## eX2tremiousU (5. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Op. FP 2 vs AA2 )*

Bohemia hat bei mir wegen dem unsäglichen ArmA verschissen. Daher vote ich für Codemasters. Bei denen scheint die Q&A immerhin _halbwegs_ zu funktionieren. Freilich ist meine Wahl kein Garant für den Kauf (besonders da bei OPF2 noch keine echten Bilder oder verifizierte Inhalte verfügbar sind), nur traue ich es Codemasters eher zu, ein halbwegs spielbares Produkt  zum Launch auf den Markt zu werfen. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Itstoolate (5. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Op. FP 2 vs AA2 )*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 05.08.2008 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Bohemia hat bei mir wegen dem unsäglichen ArmA verschissen. Daher vote ich für Codemasters. Bei denen scheint die Q&A immerhin _halbwegs_ zu funktionieren. Freilich ist meine Wahl kein Garant für den Kauf (besonders da bei OPF2 noch keine echten Bilder oder verifizierte Inhalte verfügbar sind), nur traue ich es Codemasters eher zu, ein halbwegs spielbares Produkt  zum Launch auf den Markt zu werfen.
> 
> Regards, eX!


Nur hat Codemasters noch nie ein Spiel ala OFP produziert, daher bin ich da noch skeptischer.


----------



## kavoven (12. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Op. FP 2 vs AA2 )*



			
				Itstoolate am 05.08.2008 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 05.08.2008 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber sie waren der Publisher von OFP und haben die Red Hammer Kampagne damals gemacht, die mir persönlich sehr gut gefiel. Ich würde denen durchaus eine gewisse Kompetenz zutrauen!


----------

